# kuat NV



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone seen a price on the Kuat NV. it's made like the Yakima Hold-Up (which i have with the plus 2 extension) but it has fold down work stand instead of a bottle opener. anyway, just curious about the cost on it.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

$439 retail according to this site which saw the prototype at Interbike last year:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2008/09/29/interbike-2008-kuat-bike-racks/#more-945


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

thanks. i noticed on their website that they didn't mention the extension to make it a 4-bike rack which made it a no-go for me, but i like the built in repair stand.


----------



## slampe (May 29, 2008)

I just read that the 2 bike extension will be available for $249, but I'm not sure whether the repair stand will still function with the add-on???

Let me know if you want to sell your Plus 2 extension for the Holdup, I've been looking for one...


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

I just stumbled across this old thread while looking for something else Kuat related.
I'll update the info to help out anyone else researching Kuat Racks.

The NV is available as of 10.2009. MSRP is $495. The repair stand (Bike Doc) works with the two bike extension. The Bike Doc also may be purchased separately (MSRP $89) to be used w/ the Kuat Sherpa, Saris Cycle-On & Cycle-On Pro, Thule T2 and Yakima Hold-up.

For more info, visit the Kuat Racks web site, Kuat Racks Facebook fan page, or contact me directly.
cheers,
.matthew


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

So is the NV available now? I am really looking for a another T2 but would consider the NV if it is available now.


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes. It's available.


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

mcewan13 said:


> Yes. It's available.


What about the Trail Doc? Is it available? How much?


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

so does anyone have this rack? could you share opions and photos if you do. strange that no one has posted for such a popular topic before it was available.


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

AZ - The Trail Doc should be available this spring. It will be $89 and will have adapter plates to fit to the Thule T2, Yakima Hold-Up & Saris Cycle-On.

Ken - I'm biased of course, but I'm digging the NV. I have a Mojo SL (w/ the 15mm thru-axle Talas) so I am very limited on using anything but a tray rack.


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

I too have a Mojo Sl with 15mm soon to be 20mm. Do you have any pics of the rack with a bike on it?

Thanks


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

here you go:

























What are you looking for specifically?


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks alot the photos are perfect. Super nice LandCruiser.


----------



## alembical (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, that is a huge rear tire you are running!


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

mcewen13.....DUDE that whole set up is nice...Land Cruiser, Mojo, and NV rack...very nice.


----------



## gatexag (Jan 9, 2010)

Matthew,

Does the rack tilt down so that you can can open your rear tailgate? Also, what is the clearance from the hitch pin to the first tray (i.e. how far can my spare stick out from the back of my Jeep)?

Cheers


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.kuatinnovations.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=44

Here is a link to their site, so yes it does tilt down.


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

The blue Fj40 in the pics above is mine. It has a 35x12.5 spare on the back and has no problem w/ clearance. I currently have my NV loaned out as a demo, but I can take measurements and get you exact numbers next week.


----------



## smokey0066 (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like a great rack, Please post up some of the photos I PMed you about if possible.

Also I see that the main difference between the NV and Sherpa seem to be the trail doc and the front tire tray. I'm wondering if those two tubes supporting the front tire are weaker than having a full tray like the Sherpa? And if theres any difference between the arm that holds the front wheel down?


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

The arm on the Sherpa looks just like the arm on my NV. Orange anodized aluminum tube and everything.

The twin tubes supporting the front tire are aluminum, but they are pretty thick walled and stout. It would probably take one of my riding/drinking partners sitting on it to do any damage.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

pics of the Sherpa for comparison. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582452


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

smokey0066 said:


> I see that the main difference between the NV and Sherpa seem to be the trail doc and the front tire tray. I'm wondering if those two tubes supporting the front tire are weaker than having a full tray like the Sherpa? And if theres any difference between the arm that holds the front wheel down?


The Sherpa was designed as a lighter weight, lower cost alternative to the NV. The NV is Kuat's flagship product.

*Sherpa:*
* 27lb rack weight
* accommodates 2 40lb bikes
* wheel tray thinner to discourage DH/FR bikes
* Trail Doc NOT included, but available as add-on.

*NV:*
* ~47lb rack weight 
* accommodates 2 60lb bikes 
* +2 extension will allow the NV to carry 4 bikes (2" receivers only)
* wheel tray accommodates 3" DH/FR tires
* Trail Doc included


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

*To add to the Toyota love going on in this thread*










For the sake of simplicity, check out the full picture set on Flickr
Kuat NV Photoset

Sorry about the dirty, mid-winter garage pics. I'll try to shoot some in Colorado this summer.
I tried to get a shot of the tubing thickness for the front wheel support to get an idea of its strength.

One note: Check out the drop hitch adapter I had to add to be able to open the rear door of my FJ Cruiser. This makes a 4" drop. 2" MAY have been enough, not sure. This is a problem with side-opening rear doors, like on the FJ Cruiser and the Jeep Wrangler.
Most minivans and SUVs now have top-mounted door hinges and shouldn't be a problem.
The Honda Element, with its rear door that splits and opens from the top & bottom, would definitely need a drop adapter with any tray rack.


----------



## smokey0066 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sweet! this answered all my questions.. Now its time to get my hands on one. Bout time to upgrade the sportworks transport rack.


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

Indiefab said:


> For the sake of simplicity, check out the full picture set on Flickr
> Kuat NV Photoset
> One note: Check out the drop hitch adapter I had to add to be able to open the rear door of my FJ Cruiser. This makes a 4" drop. 2" MAY have been enough, not sure. This is a problem with side-opening rear doors, like on the FJ Cruiser and the Jeep Wrangler.
> Most minivans and SUVs now have top-mounted door hinges and shouldn't be a problem.
> The Honda Element, with its rear door that splits and opens from the top & bottom, would definitely need a drop adapter with any tray rack.


Interesting. I've been seeing folks worried about clearance issues - on all brands of tray racks - flipping these adapters upside down to raise the racks. Yours is the first that I've seen lowered for access. Your FJC is stock, right? Any departure angle problems?

Also, how's the clearance w/ your center mounted spare *w/o* the adapter? Is the lengthened stinger on the production NV long enough to allow the NV to fold up? The stinger on the early prototypes were too short and had interference problems w/ a couple stock Jeep Wranglers.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Interesting. I've been seeing folks worried about clearance issues - on all brands of tray racks - flipping these adapters upside down to raise the racks. Yours is the first that I've seen lowered for access. Your FJC is stock, right? Any departure angle problems? No scraping yet during normal driving, but I didn't have the rack or adapter on during the local snow storm and I haven't taken it offroad yet. I certainly could flip it if I needed to.

Also, how's the clearance w/ your center mounted spare *w/o* the adapter? It fit perfectly, I just couldn't open the rear door with the rack laying flat. The guys @ Kuat took my rack and adapter and drilled new holes in them because the adapter moved the rack down and out and I didn't like how far away from the spare the rack was sitting after adding the adapter.

Is the lengthened stinger on the production NV long enough to allow the NV to fold up? The stinger on the early prototypes were too short and had interference problems w/ a couple stock Jeep Wranglers. No problem there. I could have used it a few inches shorter and still cleared the spare.

I've had a few issues with using the adapter. First, its freaking heavy and adds a lot of weight to the rack. The part that slides into the hitch is solid bar steel, but I haven't found a tubular steel or aluminum version yet. Second, it adds another component that can introduce wiggle into the entire system. The guys @ kuat were nice enough to thread the lock hole which works great with my threaded lock bolt to keep everything nice and snug.


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

mcewan13 said:


> *NV:*
> * +2 extension will allow the NV to carry 4 bikes (2" receivers only)


Any pictures of the extension? I can't see it on the site or for sale anywhere. Would also be interested in the dimensions, specifically how much further it sticks out from the back of an auto.


----------



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Honda Element and NV*

Any info on the clearance of the rear tailgate on Element? It sounds like the drop adapter would be needed...what does that look like? Does it literally lower the rack to the ground to help clear the tailgate? any info appreciated...


----------



## Air118 (Oct 15, 2009)

The design is really high tech, the material is kinda cheap, don't know whether it will last or hold up. The end cap was misaligned, and the paint was scratch on several places due to poor packaging. I had the Thule T2 and Yakima Holdup, the quality seems a little better. In conclusion, good design but poor execution. Also, the Customer Service is really bad, called them during business hours, no answer, left a message, have not heard back. Seems like a low budget operation, with only a few people working.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Air118 said:


> The design is really high tech, the material is kinda cheap, don't know whether it will last or hold up. The end cap was misaligned, and the paint was scratch on several places due to poor packaging. I had the Thule T2 and Yakima Holdup, the quality seems a little better. In conclusion, good design but poor execution. Also, the Customer Service is really bad, called them during business hours, no answer, left a message, have not heard back. Seems like a low budget operation, with only a few people working.


You are the first person here I've heard complain about Kuat quality or customer service.
The powder coated and anodized aluminum on my NV is top quality and durable.
I haven't heard of anyone else having problems with the end caps or scratches, but this sounds more like the shipper beat the crap out of the box.
Everyone else has said that the customer service is immediate and friendly. I've called them during the day and never had to leave a message. I'm also lucky to live in Springfield, MO so if I have a problem I just stop by the shop.
They are a new and small company, especially compared to Thule and Yakima, but they are young, energetic, and passionate about cycling. They have just moved into a larger warehouse to keep up with the increased demand. 
I was happy to give my money to a couple of young guys that produce and stand behind a quality product, instead of sending it to a big company overseas.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Air118 (Oct 15, 2009)

Indiefab said:


> You are the first person here I've heard complain about Kuat quality or customer service.
> The powder coated and anodized aluminum on my NV is top quality and durable.
> I haven't heard of anyone else having problems with the end caps or scratches, but this sounds more like the shipper beat the crap out of the box.
> Everyone else has said that the customer service is immediate and friendly. I've called them during the day and never had to leave a message. I'm also lucky to live in Springfield, MO so if I have a problem I just stop by the shop.
> ...


Someone has to be the first! Like I said, this was my first post, I generally don't post and just use the forum for research. But, I am kinda pissed on spending close to $500 on a rack that is scratched and is not assembled right. After using a rubber mallet on the end cap, the end is still not flush. There bubbles underneath their logo sticker/decal. The rear tire mount/plate should have been designed with some sort of protective coating or plastic. I can see with a few season of use, the paint is going to erode and peel away.

Maybe, I got a lemon, but trying to correct my problem was a nightmare, called them twice, left messages with no return call. If you live near them, tell them that they have should return their calls or not to have an answering machine. This is going to be the last Kuat I buy, I am going back to Thule and Yakima. They are cheaper and have more consistent quality. My .2 cents!


----------



## Air118 (Oct 15, 2009)

Indiefab said:


> Interesting. I've been seeing folks worried about clearance issues - on all brands of tray racks - flipping these adapters upside down to raise the racks. Yours is the first that I've seen lowered for access. Your FJC is stock, right? Any departure angle problems? No scraping yet during normal driving, but I didn't have the rack or adapter on during the local snow storm and I haven't taken it offroad yet. I certainly could flip it if I needed to.
> 
> Also, how's the clearance w/ your center mounted spare *w/o* the adapter? It fit perfectly, I just couldn't open the rear door with the rack laying flat. The guys @ Kuat took my rack and adapter and drilled new holes in them because the adapter moved the rack down and out and I didn't like how far away from the spare the rack was sitting after adding the adapter.
> 
> ...


Just look at how much post fabrication that you had to get it to work right, the average consumer like me that lives in Cali, is not going have the luxury of driving to the factory to get tweaks.


----------



## Gabrich (Aug 31, 2010)

*TOYOTA FJ Cruiser with Kuat NV adaptation.*

For the sake of simplicity, check out the full picture set on Flickr
Kuat NV Photoset

Hi, great pictures of the FJ with the NV, I have the same car... could you add some pictures with the tailgate opened? or how far does it opens when the rack is loaded with bikes?

Thank you.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Gabrich said:


> Hi, great pictures of the FJ with the NV, I have the same car... could you add some pictures with the tailgate opened? or how far does it opens when the rack is loaded with bikes?
> 
> Thank you.


I'll try to get home before dark sometime this week and take some daylight photos to show how the tailgate opens. For now, this is the best example










With a bike mounted closest to the truck and the entire rack tilted down, you can imagine the tailgate opens over a foot. Enough space to get in the rear and dig around, but not enough if you want to load or unload bulky cargo. I usually just open the glass and dive halfway in if I need something quick.
Of course, I have the rack mounted as close as possible to the rear tire. I could extend it out another 8" from the hitch adapter if I wanted more clearance.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Here are photos showing my bike in both front and rear rack positions with the rack tilted down and rear door open to show clearance.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Air118 said:


> Maybe, I got a lemon, but trying to correct my problem was a nightmare, called them twice, left messages with no return call. If you live near them, tell them that they have should return their calls or not to have an answering machine.


I've had my NV for 2 weeks, and have had 2 issues (one was totally my fault- bottomed the rack out while off-roading ). Called Kuat and they picked up the phone and got me fixed up quickly both times. No answering machines, ~7 day shipping on small parts, they covered shipping on the issue that was covered under warranty. I'd call that very good customer service.



Air118 said:


> Just look at how much post fabrication that you had to get it to work right, the average consumer like me that lives in Cali, is not going have the luxury of driving to the factory to get tweaks.


Those tweaks were unique to his car model (FJ cruiser).
I just got a new Xterra and was stoked that the tailgate clears my 30" chromag bars with the bike mounted and Kuat NV flipped down (aftermarket receiver hitch). It's great to be able to rack my bike and still be able to access the cargo area...much better than my previous car & rack.

Overall, I'd suggest the Kuat- I'm happy with mine.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

This rack looks slot like the saris cycle on, anyone compare the two?


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just bought a used NV, and I have a couple of questions:

1) The front tire hook comes close to my carbon fork when in place. Should I be concerned with the 2 rubbing?

2) Is there a way to prevent the rear tire strap from scratching my rim? I only used my rack once, on a ~45 mile ride home and I can see where the strap was on the back wheel.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

1. I place the front tire hook right at my tire and fork and push down probably too hard, however I have never noticed an issue rubbing a mark on my fork. 

2. The straps are plastic, I would question the paint/anodizing integrity of your wheel before the rack. However maybe you could carefully feel the edge of your straps and if they are rough or sharp, gently sand down just a hair to smooth them out.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm, I didn't get an email indicating a response to this thread.

Any how,
1) I it a Niner carbon for, so the shape is a bit different than a standard round shock. I just wasn't sure about the rubber hook damaging this. Much like cable rub.

2) They are Stan's ZTR rims. I will check the strap itself for burrs. I can try to take a picture as well. I guess I will try and clean the area before ratcheting. Maybe put a small piece of foam in between.

I had a fork mount in the truck before. IT protected the bike well, but I was getting tired of always having to take the wheel off.


----------



## STEALTH91 (Aug 13, 2008)

Indiefab, This is just what I've been looking for. Need your help on this as I also have an FJ, and want that Kuat NV rack. 1. Any specific drop hitch adapter you recommend? How much drop do you have? 2. Does the drop hitch wobble around, or is it secured? I had a Thule on my car before, and that came with a bolt & locking washer as the hitch pin. I'm not sure if I can do the same to the hitch adapter... 3. Any mods you had to do to the hitch adapter or anything else? Any advice you could provide would be great.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

No worries now. Kuat changed the design of the pivot and the center column to be much lower profile. This allows the rear door to open as much as it did with the drop adapter on my original rack. Any new rack you buy will have this design.

Since I live near their headquarters, I had them upgrade my rack with the new hardware to current specs and it works great. I still have to tilt it down into the lowest position to get the rear door open but the new pivot design is stronger and smoother than the original and easy to use. I leave it on most of the year unless its snowing. I only take it off if my 12yo dog needs to have room to make a running jump into the back to go to the vet.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Indie, how long ago did they change the NV design? I sold my NV last year (bought in 2010) and went with a North Shore Rack to clear my spare and not have a long overhang with 4 bikes (Wrangler owner)... but it still does not allow me to access the swing-gate. I love the NSR-4, but am considering getting another rack when I only need to haul one or two bikes. I don't want to use any sort of hitch extension.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Bacons said:


> Indie, how long ago did they change the NV design? I sold my NV last year (bought in 2010) and went with a North Shore Rack to clear my spare and not have a long overhang with 4 bikes (Wrangler owner)... but it still does not allow me to access the swing-gate. I love the NSR-4, but am considering getting another rack when I only need to haul one or two bikes. I don't want to use any sort of hitch extension.


Why don't you want to use a hitch extension? My T2 with a hitch extension worked awesome with 2 bikes. With the 4 bike T2 it stuck out a ways but I had no problems.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't like that long overhang for a couple reasons... one, the length (your last pic gives me deja vu...). It was unsettling. Regardless of the anti-wobble devices used, it still swayed. Two, off-road clearance was bad... even in my Rubi. The NSR rack addressed all those issues. However, I still may get another NV (2 bike) for the wife's vehicle... and if they addressed the spare clearance issues for my Jeep, I may find myself using it from time to time.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Bacons said:


> I don't like that long overhang for a couple reasons... one, the length (your last pic gives me deja vu...). It was unsettling. Regardless of the anti-wobble devices used, it still swayed. Two, off-road clearance was bad... even in my Rubi. The NSR rack addressed all those issues. However, I still may get another NV (2 bike) for the wife's vehicle... and if they addressed the spare clearance issues for my Jeep, I may find myself using it from time to time.


I didn't use the 4 bike that much, mostly the 2 bike. It never made a sound on rough gravel roads, but you are right it swayed a little. I just drove a little slower. I never had offroad issues as I ran 37" tires. A little red flag on the rack would have been a good idea for long trips.

I use the same extension on my van just flipped, so that it gives more ground clearance and I can get the rear doors open. We have used it a lot for shuttling and never had any problems. I did just sell the T2 to get either a Rat Rack or a NSR. I didn't like how it stuck so far out either. It worked and worked well, but it stuck out for sure!










I had to use an extension or else the rack hit the tire. 









I used a regular extension for awhile but couldn't open the back.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

You'll like the NSR on the Wrangler. It works excellent off-road.
BTW, nice looking Rubi!


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Nv adjustibility? I have a first gen yakima hold up 4. The trays do not adjust and the bars on bikes 1&3, 2&4 touch so much that it harms the brake levers/shifters. I do not use the +2 because it simply does not work. No matter how i configure the bikes. I called yakima and they acknowlegded this problem and suggested upgrading to the newer model with the sliding/ adjustible trays. I would rather upgrade to a kuat nv 2 w/2 bike add on if this is not a problem. Can any nv owners give some info? Do the trays allow for adjustment or is this simply not a problem with the nv?
Thanks...


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a kuat nv for two weeks and I can tell you, there isn't a fore and aft 
adjustability. I'm patiently waiting for the 1up two bike rack.


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks digifun. Can't believe they charge so much for a rack that does not allow for adjustability.


----------



## Cosgrc (Oct 20, 2012)

I just got this rack on Thursday; used it twice this weekend. This is one of the better buys I have had. I used this on a 2012 Toyota Tacoma and can put the tailgate down with a 29er on the rack spot closes to the truck. Build quality is excellent in my book. (My day job is a quality engineer, so I'm quite OCD; everything has to be perfect...) 

My only gripe is that the built in cable lock is too short for two bikes. Oh well, I normally don't park where I need to use it.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Love my Kuat NV. Don't understand what you all are saying about adjustability: The rear wheel clamp piece adjusts fine on mine.

Really love the trail doc stand. Saved me $150 since I didn't need to buy a work stand.

My only complaint is the same as Cosgrc's- the integrated cable lock is way too short.

Even fits fat fronts


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Another fan of the Kuat NV here. I have it on a 2012 Tacoma, I live in the mountains on a dirt road and it doesn't move at all on the bumps. Bikes on and off in about 30 seconds. 









The rack is bomber, it is built like a tank and the work stand is really nice too.

More pics and what not here: robonza: Review Kuat NV Rack

-Joe


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

I had one for two weeks and would have kept it if I have space for it. Returned it for the 1up just because I can fold it and its modularity. Other than that, the nv is a solid rack. And probably quicker than the 1up racking the bike. And so good looking than the 1 up


----------



## mfan (Feb 8, 2013)

digifun said:


> I had one for two weeks and would have kept it if I have space for it. Returned it for the 1up just because I can fold it and its modularity. Other than that, the nv is a solid rack. And probably quicker than the 1up racking the bike. And so good looking than the 1 up


Same here...If it weren't for the 1up's folding capability and modularity, I would probably end up the the NV as well. The NV looks so nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

The NV is simply an awesome rack. I've put it on my Honda Fit and now my Dodge Ram 4x4 CTD. No shake, solid as a rock and the bling factor is off the chart. I never thought a rack could make me smile every time I look at it! LOL!

There are NV nay sayers on this board that are 100% 1UP fanboyz. That's fine for them, and I'm sure it's a great rack, but for me the function and form are important to me considering the rack is an accessory that's on my vehicle 90% of the time. 

As a side note, if you EVER have a problem with the rack, including backing the rack into an immovable object (!), the guy's at Kuat will gladly help you out. They have ALL spare parts available and typically will help you out with shipping or a discount. Their customer service is top-notch!

Also, for those that are on the fence on a 1.25" or a 2" I bought both! Not the whole rack, but the 1.25 and the 2 hitches. About 5-10 minutes and a 15mm hex wrench and you can "convert" the rack between the two sizes. Not something you would want to do every day, but for that occasional trip/vehicle swap it's a good option.

--D


----------



## bikerguy1984 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rock Rover:
I am torn between the Kuat Core and NV and 1UP.
2006 Toyota Prius
Mostly one bike carried ....
I like the NV Work Clamp ... bu the 1UP seems less hassle, streamlined design.

What you think? And, do you work for Kuat?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

bikerguy1984 said:


> Rock Rover:
> I am torn between the Kuat Core and NV and 1UP.
> 2006 Toyota Prius
> Mostly one bike carried ....
> ...


LOL! No I don't work for Kuat.  as i said, I just really like the look, function of he rack and their customer service.

I don't see how the clamping could be any more or less hassle with either design. I don't own the 1UP but both seem equal in their ease to secure the bike(s).

The coating on the NV is also über tough. I don't know what the earlier poster was talking about, but after one year the finish on my NV is still perfect.

The ONLY minor issue is the length of the lock cable (as others have mentioned). Kuat says they designed it that way to prevent wind slap against the bike frame at speed. I get it, but a couple of extra inches would be nice!


----------



## thessjeff (Aug 5, 2013)

For those complaining about the cable not being long enough, you can get a cable with eyelets on both ends, thread the kuat cable through them and lock more of the bike down.

I researched the heck out of racks and chose the NV. While it was expensive, it also came with the hitch lock, has an awesome anti rattle, cable lock, and maintenance stand.

I have had so many people ask me about this rack. It looks great, is designed extremely well. I am about to purchase the extension!

At the trails I see so many rusted racks. This is aluminum and has held up great for the last 6 months. I leave this thing on all the time so weather and salt have been subjected to it.

I am making an extension for my jeep and want to use the same design anti rattle. I may have to give them a call since others have talked about getting different parts.

I highly recommend the NV.














In FL after a 20 hour drive


----------



## bikerguy1984 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm really liking the past Pic ( in Florida ) ... If you don't mind the question, what part of Florida is that? ....Looks like Palm Beach!


----------



## thessjeff (Aug 5, 2013)

bikerguy1984 said:


> I'm really liking the past Pic ( in Florida ) ... If you don't mind the question, what part of Florida is that? ....Looks like Palm Beach!


Jupitor/Juno Florida


----------



## bikerguy1984 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool ... I'm in Ft. Lauderdale, Las Olas area ....


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Rock rover said:


> I never thought a rack could make me smile every time I look at it! LOL!


must...resist...obvious joke...


----------



## thessjeff (Aug 5, 2013)

My picture is gone?


----------

